# Titan xt120



## waho6o9 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thoughts on the xt120. Dunn Edwards has a one day special, 6-17-09, for 197.00 plus tax? Thanks.:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Home owner spray rig, not to far off from the wagner paint crew. One of those sprayers that might work for the job that it was bought for, then next time you go to use it is dead. 
By a professional unit that will serve you for many many years. Cheaper in the long run.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

waho6o9 said:


> Thoughts on the xt120. Dunn Edwards has a one day special, 6-17-09, for 197.00 plus tax? Thanks.:whistling2:


----------

